# Question out of France



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)

Bonjour.

Before i start to write i would apologize for the mistakes in the sentences.
Now my problem. Iam looking for the name of a wooden toy. I have seen it several times but now we have a son i could not find it anymore. It is a horse and when you would like to go forwards you have push with your feet and pull with your arms on a wooden stick wich is on both sides of the head.
I am looking for a picture, but its even nicer when i find a plan for making it.

Thanks already and greetings from France.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I can picture exactly what you're talking about..... I haven't seen one in ages....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This has a simliar mechanism*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Three-wheelDraisineSRM.jpg
If you can remember the mechanism name it might help to find the toy.
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

You can't have mine, I still use it.:furious:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that it is called an Irish Mail or something similar. The word mail may not be correct but it sounded like mail or male.

The ones that I remember were 4 wheel devices with a single seat. The device would move by pumping with feet an hands. Almost like a railroad hand car but with the double action of hands and feet.

The bad news is that the last time that I saw one was probably 60 years ago.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bonjour lEmpereur,

Does the horse in question actually move forward? It is not simply a rocking horse like this?










Or a glider like this?


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Irish Mail? The one I had was made of metal.

Ne pas demander pardon. Je peux parler seulement une langue.


----------



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)

Bonjour everybody.
Thanks all for helping me finding the name. But unfortunately up till now its not what i am searching for. Maby its more difficult to explane how it works.
By pulling and pushing you can realy walk with the horse.When you are pushing forwards the front leggs the backleggs dont move and when you are pulling on the hat the backleggs are moving forwards. When you are repeating the pulls and pushes you can walk.

Greetings from a place in the world were we are still hoping to find the name.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*How about*

www.ufreehorse.com ?

Ed


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

I never trust a link with the word horse in it.


----------



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)

edp said:


> www.ufreehorse.com ?
> 
> Ed


Yess!!!!!

Thats where i am looking for. However i would like to make such a thing for my son (6 years old) Some month ago i've seen a horse who was made of wood but i am terrebly forgotten to make a bookmark of it. Is their someone who knows the name of it and if their excist a plan for making it?

Greetings and thanks out of the country where its raining cats and dogs at this moment.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's the You Tube Video*

It's kinda neat!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*You might be better off*

buying the horse and BUILDING a stable to keep it in.

Ed


----------



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)

This morning i've been searching on internet and i found an other picture about the horse. This is where i am looking for:









Its the same systeme mike the film before but made out of wood.
The question is still the same: Does anyone know the name of this horse or how i can make it.

Thanks and greetings out of the country where it sunny and 14 degrees.


----------



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)

Nobody?
Maybe i've asked it on the wrong forum, or is there someone who can give me an tip were i can post my question.
Does there excists a forum were they speak a lot of toys?

Thank you for answering and greetings out of a sunny but cold France.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Right Place*



lEmpereur said:


> Nobody?
> Maybe i've asked it on the wrong forum, or is there someone who can give me an tip were i can post my question.
> Does there excists a forum were they speak a lot of toys?
> 
> Thank you for answering and greetings out of a sunny but cold France.


I think you are at the right place but remember there is a time difference from you to us here so be patient. I remember this item also, but I don't remember where I saw the plans for it. I will keep looking as I get time.


----------



## lEmpereur (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Here's their website for ufree*

Perhaps you could get them to send you a parts diagram?http://www.ufree-horse.com/ and then copy it just like the do with all our stuff (made in china). Then sell the plans in the U.S. Ha.


----------

